# Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?



## Brundle68 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Karpfenfreunde

Jedes Jahr fahren wir für drei Tage an den Lac Melanie zum Karpfenangeln (in der Nähe von Seppois le Bas; Sundgau). Für nächstes Jahr dachten wir, dass wir Mal etwas Neues ausprobieren könnten. 

Könnte uns vielleicht jemand ein paar Tips geben, wo sich eine drei-viertägige Session lohnen würde. Es wäre schön, wenn sich der See oder Teich wiederum im Elsass oder der näherren Umgebung befände und die Nachtangelei erlaubt wäre. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Es grüsst :m 

Brundle


----------



## Manni1980 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

Hi Brundle,

wie sollte denn der See beschaffen sein, eher ein Natursee oder wäre ein Karpfenpuff auch ok?

Wenn ein Kapfenpuff ok wäre, hätte ich da mal einen Link.

www.etang-de-lachapelle.com

Der See liegt kurz vor Belfort und hat eine Größe von 5ha. Der Besatz ist extrem gut. Ich war vor kurzem da und konnte von Samstag morgen bis Sonntag Mittag 20 Karpfen auf die Matte legen. Sie lagen alle zwischen 7-12Kg.

Aber es ist nicht immer so das sie so extrem beißen, die Franzosen auf der anderen Seite sind an diesem Wochenende auch leer ausgegangen.


----------



## Brundle68 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

Vielen Dank für den Tip. Genau so etwas haben wir uns vorgestellt.

Weisst Du, ob wir da reservieren müssen, wenn wir zum Angeln kommen und ob man auf einen Platz zugewiesen wird oder frei wählen kann'

gruss

Brundle


----------



## Manni1980 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

Hi,

du mußt nicht einen festen Platz reservieren und bekommst auch keinen zugewiesen. Aber du mußt bevor du dort fischen möchtest mit dem Besitzer telefonieren (er spricht gut deutsch) und ihm sagen das du dann und dann kommen wirst. Er gibt dir dann den Code für ein Zahlenschloss welches an einer Schranke vor dem See ist.

Wie ist denn der See an dem er bis jetzt immer wart?Gibt es da im Internet mehr Informationen darüber?


----------



## Brundle68 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

Wir waren bisher an zwei Gewässern.

Einmal der Lac Melanie, wobei Lac ein bisschen übertrieben ist. Der "See" ist etwa 2-3 ha gross, ganzjährig befischbar und vor allem mit Karpfen bestzt. Eine Internet-Seite existiert nicht. Das Angeln ist 24 Stunden erlaubt und kostet pro Tag ca. 20 Euro. Man braucht nicht reservieren und kann sich da niederlassen, wo Platz. Es handelt sich da aber schon um ein "Karpfenpuff", wobei Karpfen so zwischen 8-15 Kilo möglich sind.

Der andere See nennt sich "Etang der Verchat" und ist meines ERachtens schätzungsweise so ca. 10-12 ha gross und liegt ganz in der Nähe von Delle im Sundgau. Besetzt ist er mit allen möglichen Fischarten, doch geangelt wir hauptsächlich auf Karpfen, wobei da ganz schön grosse Brocken drin sind. Die Saison dauerrt soweit ich mich erinnere für Gstangler von Mai bis September. Angeln ist aber nur am Mittwoch, Samstag und Sonntag erlaubt, während der Sommerferien, so ca. Juli und August) darf aber die ganze Woche geangelt werden. Auch Nachtangeln ist dann gestattet. Es gibt hier aber auch Jahreskarten. Im Internet findest Du weitere Hinweise zum etang de verchat.

gruss

Brundle

Gibt es noch im Aglerboard vielleicht noch weitere Personen, die Karpfengewässer im Elsass kennen. Ich wäre um weitere Tips sehr dankbar.


----------



## Big (21. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

Hallo Manni!

Wollte dich mal fragen,da ich mich für den see interessiere den du sagtest,ob ich eine tageskarte bei dem mann holen muss?
oder irgendwas bezahlen soll?

gruß Big


----------



## Carphunter 76 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

Hy !

Kenne zwar keinen See im Elsß, würde aber gerne mal mitkommen, nur unter der Bedingung, dass Du das Eisen aus dem Gesicht nimmst, das tut schon beim Hinsehen weh ! :vik:


----------



## SteffenG (21. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

ich hab mal ne farge und zwar ich will auch nächstes jahr in frankrech auf karpfen gehen wo liegt den der lac melanie hat mal jemand ne karte oder kennt vieleicht noch jemand seen in frankreich hauptsächlich elsas


----------



## Big (22. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

Hallo ! 

In der nähe bei Bitch ( Haspelschied) ist ein riesiger see,der see ist größer wie das dorf überhaupt,und vorne steht ein automat da kann man sich für 6 euro eine tageskarte holen( Wie Parkschein)

da habe ich einen Karpfen letztes jahr gefangen!

Ist echt toll dort !!


----------



## SteffenG (23. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

hey ich hab gesehen du bist von anweiller wie weit war das zu fahren und hast du veielicht ne genauere adresse wie man dort hin kommt usw ... ?
wie weit war das zu afhren von annweiler aus ???


----------



## Carphunter 76 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

Wie weit das ist siehst Du bei Google Map oder Google Earth. Google Map kannst Du fast die Wassertiefe erkennen, so genau ist das !!!

Annweiler is bei mir um die Ecke, da kannste mich mitnehmen ;-)

Gruß und schönes Wochenende !

Tilman:m

Haspelschiedt von mir aus 64 Km.

Darf man da auch nachts fischen ?


----------



## SteffenG (23. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

hey man könnte sich ja mal zusammen tun mit jemand der schon in Frankreich war und mal ein wochenende zum angeln hin fahren gemeinsam und ein bischen fischen gehen was haltet ihr davon?

Vielicht ja auch Lauterbourg ist ja nicht weit von landau max ne 3/4 Std. wenn überhaupt das wer optimal !!!


----------



## Manni1980 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

Hi,

das Gewässer, zu dem ich damals einen Link hinein gestellt habe, wird nicht mehr bewirtschaftet. Der Besitzer ist mit seiner Frau nach Afrika ausgewandert. Es heisst er habe keinen Pächter bzw. Käufer gefunden. 

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## SteffenG (1. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

hi ich war jetzt dort in haspelschied  hab mir den weiher angeschaut zwischen dem agnzen militärgelände jetzt weiss ich aber nicht genau wo man angeln darf wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte wer ich sehr glücklich aber karpfen sind große drin hab gesehen die waren bestimmt zwischen 70-90 cm


----------



## Big (3. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

hey Steffen!!!
habe gelesen du warst in haspelschied.hast du zufällig gesehen ob man dort schon angeln darf ab april??

mail bitte zurück!!!

>Gruß<


----------



## SteffenG (3. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

Ab 2. Mai ist das angeln dort wieder erlaubt 1.Mai ist noch alles geschlossen und Angelverbot


----------



## Gerd Schibulski (20. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

Kann mir jemand links zu seeen im Elsass schicken???


----------



## halligallitom (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

hallo ich such ein karpfenpuff im elsass bei stassburg .bitte um eine adressee oder telefonnummer


----------



## boiliemeister (27. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

Hallo Karpfenfreunde!!!!!!!
Kennt jemand gute Gewässer im Elsass wo mann auf Karpfen fischen kann.Ausser in Forstfeld,Mouline,Seltz usw.
Wäre um eure Antwort dankbar.
Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruss Alex


----------



## lalalattlalala (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

Suche das gleiche. Am besten Seen bei denen man auch nachts angeln darf. Grillen und Campen wäre auch super


----------



## beton0815 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

http://www.camping-gerardmer.com/

Schaut mal hier. Keine Ahnung ob das zum Elsass gehört.
Hab mal in irgendeiner Karpfenzeitung einen Artikel drüber gelesen


----------



## fritla (27. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Elsass - aber wo?*

http://www.urlaub-anbieter.com/Metiquay-See.htm

Nicht schlecht !


----------

